# Duluth MN, Airshow



## verticalization (Jul 19, 2010)

So this weekend was Duluth, MN's annual airshow, i gotta say we put on an awesome show, its the biggest in MN..  I rented a canon 100-400L for it and i gotta say, i instantly fell in love.  Anyway, here are the first round of photos i finished editing.. 

Sadly it got cloudy halfway through, so the rest are taking a bit longer to process.  

Let me know what you think  C&C is always welcome

1.
They started off the show with a Canadian skydiving team..






2.





3.





4.  I think this is my favorite shot from the whole show..





5.  Aaaand than it got better..





6.  Than i caught the pilot looking at everyone...awesome





7.  I forgot this pilots name, she put on an awesome show.. but man, props are hard to track while keeping the propeller un-frozen





8.  the Cirrus Jet.... i want one, or two.....





9.  





10.  F15 taking off.. i love this






Overall, my first experience at an airshow, using my first piece of pro grade glass.. i'm amazed at how sharp and easy it made everything.  I'd definitely recommend anyone thinking about renting this, or any lens on par with it.. to go ahead and do it.


----------



## Andy5D (Jul 21, 2010)

nice shot of the F15 landing


----------



## Seekwence (Jul 21, 2010)

Very cool. I really like #10 of the plane taking off!


----------



## altitude604 (Jul 22, 2010)

#5 is my favourite. #9 seems a little underexposed to me. i generally use spot or partial metering so that it exposes for the aircraft. can be difficult with some camouflages to get it proper but quick to fix in PP.


----------



## verticalization (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks for the comments everyone.  I still have the last 300 or so photos to go through an edit but i put them on the backburner until the weekend.

altitude - you're right about being underexposed.. once it got cloudy out i exposed just about all the images a stop and 1/3rd..  meaning just about every photo remaining needs the quick fix.. which, isnt so quick for me, so thats why the last photos are being set aside for now


----------



## Brian_S (Nov 28, 2010)

howdy neighbour
  great pics, looks like a great show, i have never been to the Duluth air show but definitely looks like something for me to attend next year, almost got down there the summer before when the Blue Angels were there.
  did you rent the lense locally in Duluth? i may have to look into this when i attend


----------

